# laptop repair



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there guys and gals , my compaq evo610 just went for a crap , anyone know of a reputable comp repair place that wont gouge me dont have the money to buy a new one but dont want to spend a fortune 
can anyone help 
thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tom, I *MIGHT* be able to recover the data off your hard drive for you if it isn't completely fubarred. I've done it for a few people after my own laptop died with my thesis held hostage last year.

Let me know if you're interested.

edit: I won't be able to actually fix it to make it useable again. I'm not computer savvy or anthing


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If Ameekplec can't do it there's a guy called ifixcomputers (all one word) just south of Big Al's Scarborough on the West side of Kennedy north of Lawrence. He's pretty cheap all things considered.


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you explain what the issue is?

I might be able to assist.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*will not start up*

will not start up stays on the screen with safe mode but will not go past 
when i press f8 i get bootable volume fault , will not run in safe mode 
can not get past it .


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

What OS are you running, and what antivirus? If XP and McAfee, then did you update the machine with new virus definitions in the last week?

There is a well publicised issue with the latest set of updates that McAfee issued for XP-based machines just last week... the fix might be (relatively) simple - the below link outlines the issue, and links to the fix too).

http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=8108


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If it's still alive like that, I'd try running memory test first. Get a copy of Ubuntu, run memtest86 which is available on boot up.

Funny problems like that are often caused by memory chip failure, which is usually the easiest to fix if diagnosed as such.

If it's the hard drive causing those problems, you'd want to back up any valuable data ASAP, and replace it.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes you may get results by completely depowering - disconnecting AC power plug from the computer and remove the battery for at least 15 minutes before reconnecting everything and repowering back up.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you trying to: 1) salvage data on your hard drive or 2)just trying to get your laptop to work? Take a look at your laptop manual, it should tell you where your harddrive on your laptop is located and where the screws to remove th harddrive manual are as well.

1) If you're just trying to salvage data - laptop harddrives are actually quite easy to remove- you can remove the harddrive then, get an external harddrive-to-usb connector (I use bytecc brand from canadacomputers) connect it to your desktop computer via usb and try to salvage the laptop harddrive data.

2) If your O.S. is the only thing messed up and your other laptop hardware is fine, simply buy a new 2.5" Harddrive and install it in your laptop. Then reinstall the appropriate software. Your laptop should have come with either a O.S. cd/dvd (i.e. windows) or a 'recovery' cd/dvd (which includes the O.S. _and_ the drivers for other components like the video card, motherboard, etc...).

Hope that helps.


----------

